# Ντρεζιέν και ντρεζίνα: από το ποδήλατο στον σιδηρόδρομο



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

Ο Γερμανός βαρόνος Καρλ Ντράις μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως ο πατέρας τής σύγχρονης μορφής των δικύκλων (ποδήλατα, μοτοποδήλατα και μοτοσικλέτες). Παρότι είχε προηγηθεί ήδη από το 1791 ο _ταχυφόρος_ (_σελεριφέρ_) του κόμη ντε Σιβράκ, η *ντρεζιέν* (_ντραιζιέν_ στον Πάπυρο και π.χ. εδώ, _«ντραιζίνα»_ στη Βικιπαιδεία κ.α.) του Ντράις ήταν καταλυτική για την εξέλιξη του ποδηλάτου κι αποτέλεσε τη βάση για τη μετέπειτα εξέλιξή του:





Η _ντρεζιέν_ (_draisienne_, από τα γαλλικά) έγινε γνωστή με τις ονομασίες _Laufmaschine_ (όπως τη βάφτισε ο ίδιος ο Ντράις) στα γερμανικά (ο Πάπυρος, που δεν τηρεί τον νόμο τής τρισυλλαβίας, την μεταγράφει _λάουφμασινε_), και _dandy horse_ στα αγγλικά (_ντάντυ-χορς_ στον Πάπυρο, που όταν το πρωτοείδα αναρωτήθηκα: «Daddy horse?» ).

Ο τύπος στη Γερμανία όμως (δηλ. παρά το βαφτιστικό της όνομα _Laufmaschine_) την αποκάλεσε _Draisine_, και η λέξη πέρασε αναλλοίωτη και στα γαλλικά (_draisine_), όπου όμως σταδιακά άλλαξε σημασία και έφτασε να δηλώνει αποκλειστικά τα ελαφρά οχήματα που κινούνταν σε ράγες με τη μυϊκή δύναμη των εποχουμένων. Οι πρώτες ντρεζίνες ήταν χειροκίνητες ή ποδήλατες, αλλά στη συνέχεια απέκτησαν κινητήρα κι έτσι έγιναν και μηχανοκίνητες.

Η λέξη _draisine_ χρησιμοποείται και στην αγγλική γλώσσα, όπου λειτουργεί ως υπερώνυμο, με τις ακόλουθες κατηγορίες:

Η χειροκίνητη και (καταχρηστικά και) η ποδήλατη ντρεζίνα αποκαλείται _handcar_, _pump trolley_, _pump car_ ή (αργκό, μη αυστηρώς περιορισμένος όρος) _jigger_.
H ποδήλατη ντρεζίνα αποκαλείται και _rail cycle_.
Ειδικότερα η τρίκυκλη ποδήλατη ντρεζίνα αποκαλείται _velocipede_.

Η μηχανοκίνητη ντρεζίνα αποκαλείται _speeder_, _railway motor car_ ή (αργκό, μη αυστηρώς περιορισμένος όρος) _putt-putt_.
Στα ελληνικά, εκτός από το *ντρεζίνα* (που επισήμως, σύμφωνα με τον Βοσταντζόγλου, καλείται _τροχήλατον_) έχουμε και το (προϊόν υπεραστισμού) _δρεζίνα_, καθώς επίσης και τα _τερεζίνα_ και _τροιζίνα_ που ανακάλυψε ο sarant σε κείμενα όπως αυτό εδώ.

Όταν ο τρόπος κίνησης μιας ντρεζίνας είναι το σπρώξιμο, τότε μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε γενικά για _χειράμαξα_ (αγγλ. _handcart_), καθώς επίσης και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το αλλοτινών εποχών _μπαλαντέζα_, όπως έχει παλαιότερα αποδείξει ο nickel:







Διαβάστε επίσης:
Το άρθρο της αγγλικής Βικιπαιδείας για την ντρεζίνα
Το νήμα μας για τα μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς
Κι αυτά μπορεί να κινούνται σε ράγες...
Σε ράγες κι ο τροχιόδρομος (τραμ)
Motorcars, Speeders & Handcars


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 1, 2009)

Η επίσημη απόδοση στα Αγγλικά που δίνει το τρίγλωσσο λεξικό σιδηροδρομικών όρων της UIC (o επίσημος διεθνής φορέας όσον αφορά αυτά τα ζητήματα) είναι _*track car*_. Όλοι όμως το λένε draisine.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

To βρήκα _track motor car_ (_draisine_ σε γαλλικά και γερμανικά), οπότε μάλλον εννοεί μόνο τη μηχανοκίνητη εκδοχή.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2009)

Από την εικόνα εγώ θα το έλεγα πατίνι με κάθισμα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2009)

Εγώ τερεζίνα την ήξερα (τρέχα γύρευε από πού), οπότε ντάνκεσεν Ζαζ για τη γνωριμία με το βαρόνο Ντράις... :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Στα ελληνικά, εκτός από το *ντρεζίνα* (που επισήμως, σύμφωνα με τον Βοσταντζόγλου, καλείται _τροχήλατον_) έχουμε και το (προϊόν υπεραστισμού) _δρεζίνα_, καθώς επίσης και τα _τερεζίνα_ και _τροιζίνα_ που ανακάλυψε ο sarant σε κείμενα όπως αυτό εδώ.


To _τροχήλατον_ του Βοσταντζόγλου επιβεβαιώνεται και από τον Πάπυρο, όπως αναφέρεται εδώ:


nickel said:


> *τροχήλατος* = [...] | (σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο) *τροχήλατο: «μικρό τετράτροχο όχημα που κινείται πάνω σε σιδηροτροχιές, ντρεζίνα» = handcar, pump trolley*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2010)

Έκθεση στην Καρλσρούη αφιερωμένη στον εφευρέτη του δίκυκλου (Zweirad) Καρλ Ντράις για τα 225 χρόνια από τη γέννησή του.

Ιστότοπος εδώ, φυλλάδιο της εκδήλωσης σε pdf εδώ. Διάφορες εκδηλώσεις (με πολύ ποδήλατο), πρόγραμμα εδώ. Όλοι οι σύνδεσμοι στα γερμανικά.





Αναμνηστική οδοσήμανση με το σύνθημα _μπροστά με έναν τροχό μήκος_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Ένα ποδήλατο…στην Cebit*

Το ποδήλατο στην έκθεση πληροφορικής Cebit προξενεί εντύπωση στους επισκέπτες, αλλά και τους εκθέτες. Τι θέλει ένα ποδήλατο μεταξύ υπολογιστών, κινητών τηλεφώνων και ρομπότ; Ο προσεκτικός θα παρατηρήσει όμως μετά από λίγο ότι από το ποδήλατο απουσιάζουν…τα φρένα στο χέρι και οι απαραίτητες ντίζες. Το ποδήλατο φρενάρει από απόσταση και ασύρματα! 





_Ο καθηγητής Χόλγκερ Χέρμανς και η ομάδα του φιλοδοξούν με τη βοήθεια του ποδηλάτου να αλλάξουν τη μορφή των σιδηροδρόμων_

Ο καθηγητής Χόλγκερ Χέρμανς από το Πανεπιστήμιο Ζαρμπρίκεν και η ομάδα του φιλοδοξούν με τη βοήθεια του ποδηλάτου να αλλάξουν τη μορφή….. των σιδηροδρόμων όπως τους γνωρίζουμε σήμερα. Το ποδήλατο είναι απλά ένα πρωτότυπο, το οποίο δείχνει ότι τα τρένα του μέλλοντος θα μπορούσαν να φρενάρουν εξ αποστάσεων με μια απλή εντολή. 

*Μια σιδηροδρομική επανάσταση *

Τι όμως σημαίνει αυτό; Ο Γερμανός καθηγητής εξηγεί: «Η απόσταση τροχοπέδησης για ένα τραίνο αποτελεί συνήθως 800 μέτρα. Τα ασύρματα φρένα μας επιτρέπουν στα τραίνα να κινούνται σε απόσταση ακόμα και ενός χιλιομέτρου το ένα από το άλλο. Αν το πρώτο τραίνο φρενάρει, τότε ταυτόχρονα μπορούν να επιβραδύνουν και τα τρένα που ακολουθούν. Αυτό συνεπάγεται περισσότερα τραίνα στις γραμμές και ίσως μείωση του εισιτηρίου για τους επιβάτες», λέει ο Χόλγκερ Χέρμανς, ο οποίος κατέχει την έδρα Αξιόπιστων Συστημάτων και Προγραμμάτων στο Πανεπιστήμιο Ζαρμπρίκεν. 

*Πολλές ώρες για την κατασκευή *

Αν γίνουν τελικά πράξη όλα αυτά όμως απαιτείται χρόνος. Ενάμιση χρόνο χρειάστηκε η ομάδα του Πανεπιστήμιου Ζαρμπρίκεν μόνο για να κατασκευάσει τον πομπό και το δέκτη τροχοπέδησης στο ποδήλατο. 

Ο Χόλγκερ Χέρμανς λέει ότι το ποδήλατο δεν ήταν ο στόχος, αλλά το μέσο: «Αν μου πουλούσαν ένα τέτοιο ποδήλατο δεν θα το αγόραζα», λέει. Στην έκθεση πληροφορικής Cebit όμως διαφημίζει το πρωτότυπο ποδήλατο διότι όπως εξηγεί «η καινοτομία δεν είναι το ποδήλατο, αλλά το ασύρματο φρένο». Ούτως ή άλλως το κόστος δοκιμών σε πραγματικά τραίνα θα ήταν υπέρογκο. Το ποδήλατο αποτελεί την ιδανική εναλλακτική και προπαντός φθηνή λύση. 

Πηγή: Σκάι από Deutsche Welle


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

Πολύ περισσότερα σιδηροδρομικά στο σημερινό άρθρο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου: Τα τρένα που φεύγουν κι οι λέξεις που αφήνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Και μια σύγχρονη ντρεζίνα (άρθρο στα ελληνικά, εδώ). Έχει νόημα; (Δείτε το βιντεάκι.)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μια σύγχρονη ντρεζίνα (άρθρο στα ελληνικά, εδώ). Έχει νόημα; (Δείτε το βιντεάκι.)



Ίσως και το κράνος που θα τη συνόδευε;

Για τις παραγγελίες σας, εσείς οι ποδηλάτες και ποδηλάτισσες, εδώ. Τσιμπάει, βέβαια, λιγάκι στην τιμή, αλλά είναι αρχή ακόμα. ;)


----------



## Earion (Jul 23, 2013)

Ζάζουλα, ίσως να σ' ενδιέφεραν αυτές εδώ οι φωτογραφίες:






Θωρακισμένες ντρεζίνες του γερμανικού στρατού, στη σιδηροδρομική γραμμή Κατερίνης-Θεσσαλονίκης, Μάιος 1944, όπως βεβαιώνεται χειρόγραφα στην πίσω όψη:







Άλλη θωρακισμένη ντρεζίνα, στην Αλεξανδρούπολη:






Και, τέλος, σχεδιαστική αποτύπωση θωρακισμένης ντρεζίνας, με λεζάντες στα γαλλικά 
(σύγχρονη εργασία, υπό κλίμακα 1:72, για μοντελιστικούς σκοπούς):






Έχουν πυργίσκο πολυβόλου μπρος και πίσω.


----------

